# My Funk Gypsy Jazz project makes Billboard!



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 10, 2015)

Just released "Bounce" a groove gypsy jazz thing. So far about half of America's contemporary jazz stations have picked it up.

I was also asked to do a video for it...something I have never attempted, but found creating a video with footage very similar to scoring to picture.

Here is the vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHcRuGqogN0

hope you like!


----------



## windshore (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: My Funk Gypsy Jazz project*

Wonderful! Great video and love the guitar/ flute line. Way to go.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 10, 2015)

really nice tune, love the guitar, and the production and the video are first rate! Well done!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: My Funk Gypsy Jazz project*

Thanks so much...and a little recognition!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2015)

Rock on, Craig!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 12, 2015)

Bravo, mon ami!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 12, 2015)

Wicked! Congrats Craig!


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't forget us little people when you hit it big time. :mrgreen:

But seriously, that is awesome. Congrats. 
What position? I couldn't see it on the link.


----------



## Valérie_D (Feb 12, 2015)

Oui, Bravo!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!

Peter, It is a chart of the most increased spins on Billboard's Contemporary Jazz chart.
I came in at #1 tied with Diana Krall.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats! Love the track too. Good job on the video considering that's a new thing to you. I would've liked to see the clips synced perfectly to the beat, but that's a minor quibble - and it's all about the music anyway, which is fab.


----------



## A/V4U (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats! Love it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 22, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## pkm (Feb 22, 2015)

That's fantastic, congrats! I bet that footage was not easy to license, but it made for a cool video!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks guys

Paul, the footage is PD and available online free through the Library of Congress.
There is a specific link I have bookmarked but away from my computer right now if you ever desire it. Lots of people use the pd stuff for obvious reasons.


----------



## pkm (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh even better! I worked on a project that used a lot of old archival footage and they said it was a big pain. Looks great!


----------



## jim2b (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Craig,

I love this!!!!

Fabulous work!

Jim


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 25, 2015)

Cool stuff, love it!


----------



## Phil C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Excellent !
Congrats !


----------

